# My enclosures in the works.



## Kungfujoe (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is the back right panel being cut to size.





Here it is being sized and recut.





Let the carving start.





second layer then more carving.





Last fit for both panels before they are textured then painted.










After both are textured and painted.










Back panel (old exoterra back drop) just painted glued in.





Panels glued in with coco fiber.










More to come; just trying to find the right stuff for decore and a hide.

---------- Post added 02-28-2012 at 02:09 PM ----------

The T that might go in





Thinking about this low land female subfusca or maybe my female p. metallica

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 28, 2012)

Man... That looks really good so far. Make sure you post pics. of the finished product.


----------



## TarantulaTyrant (Feb 28, 2012)

Very clear photos! and great work! gratz and good luck please post finished project?


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone and I will post update pics as i progress with the project. I also forgot to say the dimensions of the cage; 12x12x18 inch exoterra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suzypike (Feb 28, 2012)

Sweet!  Very nice work.


----------



## AlexRC (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice work!! I've been so lazy to get started on doing this for myself, but then again I don't really have much time to myself since working the grave yard shift.  When I do in fact finally take to the work table, I just hope mine comes out as nice as yours, I love it.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks alot Suzy and Alex. Yeah grave yard shift is tough, I use to do grave yard last year during college but the time and a half pay was always helpful.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is a small update, not done but still a WIP
front view, can see the hide.





top view looking in the hide





top view of entire enclosure





left side view.





Enjoy..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingstubb (Mar 1, 2012)

put my p. metallica in there. she'll look great


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 1, 2012)

haha i actually thought about that.. infact she just shed about an hour ago. Shes about 5.5 inches now.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 2, 2012)

that looks awesome


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, ill update again when i get a chance to work on it again.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a quick little update.


----------

